# Anyone tried Cuyahoga Valley Nat'l Park?



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I've got a target on it for this weekend. I hope it's sweet  Any tips or spots appreciated, 22 miles of river down there... And I'm basically just gonna throw a dart at a map, haha.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

The stream throughout the valley below the lowhead dam is gorgeous...but unfortunately for me, fishless. I can typically nab a few smallies out of any Ohio stream where they swim, but I so far have been unable in this very fishy-looking section of the Cuyahoga. Most of mine have come from the Kent-Cuy. Falls section of the river.

Best of luck to you if you go! I know from your other reports that you have the chops. Let us know how you do.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

well I've been cursed this summer. If it was full of huge wiley trout I'd go kick some ass and brag, haha. However, the smallmouth have been serious jerks lately... at least partly due to the fact that I haven't tied any new flies in ages. I should get on that... Tomorrow, perhaps, since it's going to be about 9000 degrees out. I'll stay in and tie flies so I don't bump my head on the sun while walking to my car


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

What kind of engineering are you a student of Clayton?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Mechanical. Looks like CVNP gets my full attention tomorrow at first light, btw - stay tuned for some info.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

No, the Smallies haven't defeated you at this point...they are just now primed for fly fishing.

Throw a chart. gurgle pop tied on a Gami. Bass stinger.

Alternate between ripping it, chugging it, slight twitching and natural drift...this hot weather will have those Smallies looking up....the gurgle pop is about all I use for Smallies and they will also catch just about anything tht roams these waters as well.


----------



## Chuck42 (Jul 26, 2010)

Clayton
So
Do any good on the Cuyahoga ?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Meh, it was hot and I didn't end up going  also the rain had a lot of rivers blown out and the cuyahoga looking pretty chocolatey, so I stuck to pond fishing. Maybe next... well no not next weekend. Sometime! I'll do it eventually.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

its very polluted. I would go near that river with a HAZMAT suit on.


----------



## Chuck42 (Jul 26, 2010)

PM me
and I'll show you where the pollution seems to be less. actually has Cadis nymphs in the water and mayfly nymphs..


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Patricio said:


> its very polluted. I would go near that river with a HAZMAT suit on.


I have seen more polluted rivers in WV then any where else by a long shot. There are still a lot of stream with TP and turds floating in the water but weird it thing is there are fish still in there.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> I have seen more polluted rivers in WV then any where else by a long shot. There are still a lot of stream with TP and turds floating in the water but weird it thing is there are fish still in there.


Jesus christ, seriously!? Good god, what streams?

also, I didn't realize the Cuyahoga was still so polluted. it did inspire the clean water act, so it would seem to follow that it would be... clean, now.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

In my opinion, it's as clean as or better than the Rocky.
Except for after a heavy rain event, which makes it pretty unfishable anyhow.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton, way to many is my opinion. But until they can get educated properly down there things will never change.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

So, hate to bring this back from the dead but I need some info!

If a guy were gonna chase pike on the cuyahoga, where might he do it? I've got a new 8 wt axiom, a sinking line and a ross CLA 4 that need a collective workout, and a 7" long firetiger EP minnow thingy that needs to DIE lol.

it's either there or go stalk around cold creek. This weekend I will fish every damn day though, because it's been way too long since I did.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

From Eldon Russel Park to the Edison Dam is where I would start. I'll shoot you a pm


----------

